

Grove Labs: Aquaponics Startup - MichaelAO
http://grovelabs.io/

======
Jmoultrup
Oh man, I love it! I have been playing with this idea for a while but I'm
happy to see a stellar team finally make it happen. The system looks beautiful
both inside and out. I just hope it can be produced for a reasonable price.

~~~
MichaelAO
I feel the exact same way. After building a few systems (mostly out of IBC
totes) I played around with the idea of doing this as a startup. I'm not 100%
convinced in-house growing will ever go mainstream though. My guess is that a
small number of people will have these systems and most will rely on regional
high tech grow facilities that can take better advantage of scale. This comes
to mind: [http://brightfarms.com/s/](http://brightfarms.com/s/)

